# Death of the Valley



## Rookie (Jul 16, 2021)

Please help with what I can do with my new home purchase and the great finds after closing. Valley leading into siding, how can one divert water without replacing siding and roof. All advice appreciative. Gutter is off cause we had to fix water damage, but water will not run smoothly into gutter.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

To do it properly, the siding has to come off in order to get the flashing behind it. Careful work should allow the siding pieces to be re-installed, vinyl is rather forgiving, at least moreso than wood claps or cement board.


----------

